# Vore rp anyone?



## Vorelover467 (Jun 26, 2016)

I am looking for someone or more to rp with. Please contact me or start a conversation with me if you want to rp, I am mostly bored and available.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 27, 2016)

What kind?


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jun 27, 2016)

Any kind


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 27, 2016)

Must be specific about it


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jun 27, 2016)

It is up to you


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jun 27, 2016)

It's never up to me


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jun 27, 2016)

I don't mind how as long it is a vore rp.
I'll start a conversation with you.


----------



## Mouse1 (Jun 28, 2016)

Do you seek to be the eater or the eaten?


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jun 29, 2016)

SnugglyMouse said:


> Do you seek to be the eater or the eaten?


Either one is great


----------



## Vorelover467 (Jun 30, 2016)

Contact me in conversation if u want to rp.


----------

